# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Shirts von und für Rider - youR IDEntity clothing company

## zeromen

Bei “your identity clothing company” handelt es sich um ein österreichisches T-shirt Label, dessen Designs sich besonders auf die Bereiche Downhill, Dirt und BMX spezialisieren!

Hier die Homepage: www.youridentity-co.com
Facebook: www.facebook.com/your.identity.clothing

Vielleicht ist ja für den einen oder anderen was dabei :Smile: 

Lg Markus

----------


## papa schlumpf

ich habe jetzt keine shirts für downhill über die protektorenjacke gefunden... habt ihr von denen keine?
sonst gefallen mir die shirts sehr gut.

----------


## zeromen

jerseys gibts in der heurigen kollektion leider noch nicht, aber wenn du mir deine emailadresse an: office a-t youridentity-co dot com schickst sag ich dir gerne bescheid sobald es sie gibt :Smile:

----------


## papa schlumpf

hab euch gschrieben...  :Smile:

----------

